# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Στην Ελλάδα!

## tassos

::  Αν δεν το έχετε δει πηγαίντε: http://www.topsystems.gr/pi-1911589683.htm 

Τέτοιες τιμές για Ελλάδα μου φάνηκαν ΠΟΛΥ καλές... Προτιμώ χίλιες φορές να πεταχτώ μέχρι την Αγ. Παρασκευή να πάρω εξοπλισμό της Belkin και της Linksys (αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς τίποτα σχετικά με τη Belkin ::  παρά να παραγγέλνω απο USA και να πληρώνω τη FedEx...

----------


## indyone

Αν και παρόλο που ειναι η πρώτη φορά που ακύω αυτή την μάρκα, ο ΑP της δείχνει να εχει κάλό λόγο ποιοτητα/τιμη..... για 127Ε ειναι πολύ φθηνος!

Δείτε εδω: Belkin Access Point

Επίσης πρόσεξα ότι έχει και καλές κριτικές!!!
http://www.80211-planet.com/reviews/...le.php/1010461 και
http://computers.cnet.com/hardware/0...-20122644.html

Πάντως ο google έχει βρεί και άλλες σελίδες με reviews για την Belkin:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=el&i...3%F4%EF+Google

----------


## dti

Οι τιμές είναι πολύ καλές και άκρως ανταγωνιστικές (ελάχιστα ακριβότερες) σε σχέση μ΄ αυτές που πετυχαίνουμε εμείς όταν ψωνίζουμε απ΄ευθείας μέσω ομαδικής παραγγελίας από Αμερική.
Αν μάλιστα έχουν ευρωπαϊκές προδιαγραφές (13 κανάλια, κλπ.) τα συγκεκριμένα wi-fi προϊόντα τότε η Top Systems θα κάνει πολύ καλές πωλήσεις ...σύντομα!

Οσον αφορά το access point της Belkin, πρέπει να ελέγξουμε αν οι κεραίες που έχει, είναι αποσπώμενες (άρα συνδέονται εύκολα εξωτερικές). Πάντως, σ΄ένα από τα reviews γράφει: Antenna 2-Integrated 

Διαφορετικά, αν χρειάζεται οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση, δεν το συνιστώ ως αγορά, αφού αυτόματα θα πάψει να ισχύει η όποια εγγύηση δίνεται...

----------


## tassos

Πάντως θα τους επισκεφτώ συντόμως.... Αφού φέρνουν Belkin και Linksys θα ρωτήσω και για μαζικές παραγγελίες και τι άλλο μπορεί να φέρει. Όταν προλάβω...  :: 

Το Linksys έχει αποσπώμενη κεραία, έτσι;

----------


## ggeorgan

Κι εγώ θα πάω από 'κεί αφού είναι και γείτονες σχεδόν. Φοβάμαι, όμως, ότι στις τιμές θα προσθέτουν και ΦΠΑ, οπότε πάλι υπερισχύει η Αμερική που ξεκινά από χαμηλότερη βάση.

----------


## tassos

Οι τιμές δεν περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ  ::  Πάραυτα εαν έχουν αποσπώμενη κεραία η διαφορά από Αμερική δεν μου φαίνεται να αξίζει τον κόπο...

----------


## andonis

Sorry to post message in english  ::  I am still learning Greek... I'm looking for a good place to find wireless gear in Athens. This one TOP SYSTEMS looks pretty good but adding 18% φπα gets expoensive. Do they have the equipment in stock or they order it first from the US? 
The Linksys stuff is really good, especially the access point, and I have not found any other shop in Athens with Linksys radios yet. I have the Linksys AP and it's excellent. It's worth the extra money over the Belkin. The 2 antennas on the back can be removed which makes it easy to connect a roof antenna. You can switch off the 2nd antenna connector if you connect an external one. It has reverse polarity TNC connectors. With the ATMEL software it is very easy to access the binary in the firmware to modify up to 100mw output as well. Really a good AP.

----------


## Valis

Τα έχω δει από κοντά αυτά τα μοντέλα, κανονικά οι κεραίες δεν βγαίνουν.
Δεν βλέπω λόγο όμως να μην τις αντικαταστήσουμε με δυο MMCX ή SMA connectors...

Χρήστος

----------


## tassos

> Do they have the equipment in stock or they order it first from the US?


I don't know, but their delivery times (according to their web site) are acceptable... I'll probably get two of those Linksys APs too  ::

----------


## andonis

*UPDATE* to my last post - It seems the new version 2.2 WAP11 is completely different and none of the Atmel hacks will work.  ::  It's Euitcom based with stock 32mw output but still with removable antennas. The new one is labeled "ver 2.2" on it. The box is blue and green colors and the old one is blue and orange.

I don't like the "improvements" Linksys is making to their products...  ::  I bought a WUSB11 ver 2.6 and I already had a ver 2.5. I found the older is better. It has stronger signal and has the antenna connected with MMCX internally so a pigtail can be connected. The 2.6 internal antenna cable is soldered on the curcuit board.

----------


## ggeorgan

Too true about those "improvements" ! Watch out !

----------

